# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Printing: Damn corners..

## DrLuigi

Hey guys,

Just had this problem for a while and thought to ask you guys if you perhaps had a solution,

whenever i am printing 90 degrees corners seem to be such a problem,
https://www.dropbox.com/s/euibuloje3...028_221136.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kq53baj0xj...028_200521.jpg

Its like always a slightly bow form in it..

I first thought it might be my Y bed that has like a wiggle in it, But Colin said thats normal (Makerfarm support)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oyl6csl67t...028_221211.mp4

Well hoping you guys have a solution ^^

Thanks for the help!
Best regards,
Luigi

----------


## Black_sheep

Hi Luigi,

Perhaps lowering your acceleration settings in firmware will give positive effects.
At what speed have you been printing the perimeters, oh and which firmware do you use?

- Filip

----------


## DrLuigi

Hey,
Well it should be 60mm/s as printer goes,

And i believe accerlation is like 1000.

Here is the config: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B80A...it?usp=sharing
its the same one as Makerfarm suggests.

----------


## JohnA136

Whenever we come across problem prints, we try to go back to basics first.  What have we changed lately and could that be the cause?  Are we pushing out too much plastic (or too little)?  I am often guilty of putting on a new color filament and just assuming that it is the diameter as the last one (geez, how many times my son scolds me for this?)  Temperatures too hot (or too cold)?

----------


## DrLuigi

Well i think i realy always had this problem but kinda tryed to ignore it till now that i kinda wanna try to resolve the problem :P

I guess it may be that the E axis isnt pushing enough so i changed the steps it does from 841 to 899.8.

It seems better now and i will make a pic of it when done. not sure tho

----------


## DrLuigi

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vvcoqk2q33...2017.21.09.jpg

seems better now?

----------


## Keith

I have to say it, sorry but it still looks bowed to me. I had a similar problem back when I first started in 2010 and at that time I slowed the print speed down to 40mm/s instead of 60 and it fixed my prob. I've since changed firmware to Repetier and I've not had the problem since even at 60mm/s, I was using Sprinter and have gone through using Marlin ok too.

If you can't fix it in firmware try playing with the settings in your slicer but keep a note of what your changing, there's nothing worse than altering your settings, finding it doesn't work and you've forgotten the original settings.  :Frown:

----------


## Black_sheep

Excessive speed or too high acceleration can be cause of this issue. I had similar problems with Sprinter but after I moved to Marlin and found speed that works well for my device prints are fine now. I also have accelerations set to 750, but machine I am using is my design so I can't guarantee it will work for you. Also decreasing speed is a good idea to, even if it won't help you will eliminate one of the possible reasons. 


> If you can't fix it in firmware try playing with the settings in your slicer but keep a note of what your changing, there's nothing worse than altering your settings, finding it doesn't work and you've forgotten the original settings.


True that, never try to fix what's working  :Smile:

----------


## DrLuigi

well i will try this: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:24238
with 30mm/s :P

argh so slow xD



Edit:

Well Makerfarm made the E axis 841, But  this was without a HotEnd (Well also when retracting it was always spot on, when i did a measurement)
But with HotEnd its just not extruding enough.

So know i did it on 926.8 and it seems to be correct again,
Maybe with a all metal extruder there is less friction and it might need to get changed again then,
But ye i aint sure if i should buy one or not ^^ 

Btw its printing at 40mm/s almost done ^^

----------


## DrLuigi

Okay, 
After a 20ish minutes its finaly done,

Imo its better now ^^

the object is 2.5 on 2.5 on 2.5cm, with 0.3 layerheight if i remember correctly,
Kinda proud on my Phone's camera to get a few nice shots xD

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ddyu7vy7a...2022.07.47.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/31oqa6w4m8...2022.09.07.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lvn8d9azd...2022.09.53.jpg

Keep in mind, the 90 degrees may not look stunning, its a very small object :P (well 2.5x2.5x2.5 cm :P)

----------


## Black_sheep

Good job!

That's a nice print for such a small object  :Smile: 
By the way, are you printing from Minecraft? Those cubes look familiar  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrLuigi

Haha minecraft :P
Nah its a calibiration/stress test object from Thingiverse ^^

Just printed another one in Slic3r, To see if its maybe due the Slicer program 
(previous one was Cura, i realy like it due well its just so easy and you can click at print right away instead of using Prontrface/getting it on a SD card :P)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pjfzv5yi2g...029_225957.jpg

I think its also Cura thats making the problem, This one is now with Slic3r and looks alot better,

Negative point for Slic3r is just that its slower to print and slower to generate the Gcode, and Cura just looks very nice and user friendly :P

But seems for realy fittings Slic3r might be a better option ^^

Never tryed Kisslicer tho


Btw nice shop Black sheep ^^

----------


## Black_sheep

Thanks DrLuigi  :Smile:  

Well I told you once slic3r rocks  :Big Grin: 
You can also print .stl files directly, just link your pronterface with slic3r so there will be no need to export G-code with slic3r and then print it with pronterface. 
It's not perfect though, as you mentioned it is a bit slow. I remember it froze my mac a few times before I could make G-codes for my yoda bust ... but it was worth it on the end  :Big Grin:  It seems it paid of for you as well  :Smile: 

A bit of topic, in Slovene [Kura] means “stupid chick“ and I can't stop laughing every time I hear about this software :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrLuigi

> Thanks DrLuigi  
> 
> Well I told you once slic3r rocks 
> You can also print .stl files directly, just link your pronterface with slic3r so there will be no need to export G-code with slic3r and then print it with pronterface. 
> It's not perfect though, as you mentioned it is a bit slow. I remember it froze my mac a few times before I could make G-codes for my yoda bust ... but it was worth it on the end  It seems it paid of for you as well 
> 
> A bit of topic, in Slovene [Kura] means “stupid chick“ and I can't stop laughing every time I hear about this software :P



Well this is going a bit off topic, but i just wanna say that Cura does also shave a few hours at most prints,

At some prints it was like 9 hours with Cura, and with Slicer its like 12-14 hours.

Also with Cura you can just also click at print and it just prints ^^ So easy.

Anyhow, 

I also heard nice stuff about Kisslicer but never realy tryed it, Might try that aswell later on ^^

What a diffrence Slicers can't make don't they :P

----------


## Black_sheep

Hmm so what does Cura do so much better than slic3r when print time is concerned?
I would say that such drastic changes in print time can only be attributed to increased speed. Now I am really interested what Cura does to be so quick, I will try it tomorrow.
I also have Kisslicer installed but I never used it a lot. I admit I didn't gave him a fair chance because I don't like it's graphics :P

----------


## Keith

I'm hooked on Slic3r too and to be honest, DrLuigi, your printing is so much better with Slic3r so why not stick with it? It doesn't make sense to use a program because you like it if it's not doing the job properly. There's not much point in finishing a job quicker if it isn't right. Your last print is really good though, a nice job, if you can't get another slicing prog to makeit as good as that then I really would stay with the one that works. Sorry,I don't mean to bring your favourite slicer down  :Frown: 

Having read all the hype about Kisslicer I might try it myself and see if it's an upstage on Slic3r.

----------


## Hårball

Did you solve this?

on my machine with preloaded firmware the accelleration was set to 500 mm/s which caused some ugly corners like yours, i set my 

DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION to {1500,1500,5,1500} 
DEFAULT_ACCELERATION       1000
DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  1000

and

#define DEFAULT_XYJERK                20.0    // (mm/sec)
#define DEFAULT_ZJERK                 0.4     // (mm/sec)
#define DEFAULT_EJERK                 5.0    // (mm/sec)


this helped a lot, as the machine takes the corner at higher speed, i then get less ooze from the machine slowing down.

----------


## DrLuigi

i changed my E axis, its alot better now.

I have 500mm/s also due else it somtimes causes skippings. (probably during travel)

----------


## DrLuigi

> Did you solve this?
> 
> on my machine with preloaded firmware the accelleration was set to 500 mm/s which caused some ugly corners like yours, i set my 
> 
> DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION to {1500,1500,5,1500} 
> DEFAULT_ACCELERATION       1000
> DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  1000
> 
> and
> ...


Since i still got this problem with the corners i gonna try this now,
I normaly lowered my acceleration and jerk by half (in my case it was 1000, changed it to 500)
Since i had some skipping, this resolved it, i think.

Gonna try your solution now and see if the corners are any better, my print speed is in this case 50mm/s wich isnt that fast at all,

I still remember when i just had my printer my corners were alot better, aka before i changed acceleration, So ye it might be that!


Edit:

Meh still the same : https://www.dropbox.com/s/plsgjxpp9b...2022.33.19.jpg

No idea how to fix it after that..

----------

